# At what age (if ever) do you stop checking new lumps?



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been in your situation, Tucker was my lump and bump boy. If you trust your vet like I have over the years they will want to do a needle aspirate if it seems odd to them. Hopefully your vet will feel it and say yes, just another Lipoma, enjoy your dog 

The flip side of a benign Lipoma is they can go through growth spurts over time. I have seen some really big ones on senior dogs over the decades but they started well before 14yrs of age like your boy.

If it is malignant and being a 14yr old dog that has problems already, what to do? Personally I would forgo surgery and spoil the heck out of them. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

With Golden's.....NEVER!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I never stop checking, but like GoldenCamper I have a vet who will aspirate and check the cells. Some of Clyde's fatty tumors were the size of a tennis ball. Vet said they don't recommend removal unless they impeed movement as they grow back quickly...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I would never stop checking. What you do about it is another thing. If it is something other than a fatty tumor at least you have the knowledge and can make informed decisions to keep the dog comfortable.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks
In the past they've aspirated pretty much every lump I've found.
I guess I will mention this one next week at his appointment. It would be peace of mind if it is indeed a lipoma.
If it is something else, I will have to decide what to do at the time. My worry is that without knowing I would tend to say only treat it palliatively at this point, but knowing it is something bad I'd go into heroics because I would feel like I have to try.


----------

